# Patrick Stewart will für Tarantinos Star Trek zurückkehren



## Zelada (9. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Patrick Stewart will für Tarantinos Star Trek zurückkehren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Patrick Stewart will für Tarantinos Star Trek zurückkehren*


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob man Tarantino wirklich an Star Trek heranläßt und was dabei herauskommt. Wird sicher eine interessannte Mischung obwohl ich immer noch meine Zweifel habe, daß er Tarantino-Style zu Star Trek paßt.


----------



## kidou1304 (9. Dezember 2017)

Man lässt ihn doch ran, also zumindest soweit das er sich mit 3 Drehbuchautoren zusammengesetzt hat nachdem Paramount seiner einzigen Bedingung(R-Rating) zustimmte.

Ich bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen wie denn ein R-Rating ST von Tarantino aussieht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Och ne, kein Captain Picard a.D. bitte. [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt ob man Tarantino wirklich an Star Trek heranläßt und was dabei herauskommt. Wird sicher eine interessannte Mischung obwohl ich immer noch meine Zweifel habe, daß er Tarantino-Style zu Star Trek paßt.



Tarantino filmt doch immer nur Füße. Aber was dummes Gesabbel angeht, das hat er drauf. Wenn, müßte Tarantino auch das Drehbuch schreiben. Die dummen Sprüche auf der Brücke würde ich ja gerne hören.

Tarantino als Regisseur kann, glaube ich, so gut wie alles machen. Aber eigentlich ist er ja ein Autorenfilmer. Wenn er nicht das Skript schreibt, kann er bestimmt auch "Star Trek" gut in Szene setzen. Wäre wahrscheinlich 60er-Jahre-Kirk-Retro-Flair.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich dachte das Patrick Stewart mal gesagt hat das er nie wieder etwas im StarTrek Universum machen will?! Oder bin ich falsch informiert?


----------



## hawkytonk (9. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt ob man Tarantino wirklich an Star Trek heranläßt und was dabei herauskommt. Wird sicher eine interessannte Mischung obwohl ich immer noch meine Zweifel habe, daß er Tarantino-Style zu Star Trek paßt.


Wieso sollte Tarantino per se ungeeignet sein? Offenbar kennst du die CSI (Vegas)-Doppelfolge nicht, bei der Tarantino Regie geführt hat. Die war irre spannend und fiel stilistisch nicht aus dem Rahmen der Serie.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

*Patrick Stewart will für Tarantinos Star Trek zurückkehren*

Die kenne ich höchstwahrscheinlich doch (das war doch die, wo der eine (afaik Nick Stokes?) aus dem Team lebendig begraben wurde?) 

Ich war eine Zeit lang regelrecht CSI-süchtig bis man es mit den Staffeln und zig Ablegern einfach übertrieben hatte. Dazu die Abzockerei mit den Halbseasonboxen zu so deftigen Preisen wofür andere Firmen fast eine komplette Staffel verkauft haben.

Als Warrick Brown dann ermordet wurde und danach Grissom und Sara Sidle aus der Serie ausgestiegen waren, war für mich das Interesse an CSI auch vorbei. Zumal durch zig Ableger (Miami, New York u.s.w.) und die zig Crossover zwischen den Serien das Szenario für meinen Geschmack dann irgendwann schlichtweg überreizt wurde.

Die Doppelfolge war aber imho relativ Tarantino-untypisch. Bzw. hat er sich da in Vergleich zu anderen Filmen zurückgehalten.

Aber dort paßte das auch ins Storypaket. Mit ST verbinde ich eher einen anderen Stil.

Für mich ist Tarantino Pulp Fiction, Reservoire Dogs, Hateful Eight, Inglorious Basterds, Kill Bill.

Das ist teils überzeichnete Action, ähnlich wie bei John Woo (Face Off).

In wieweit man das zu einem klassischen ST-Stil kompatibel machen kann lasse ich mich überraschen.

Ich habe ja mit keiner Silbe gesagt, daß mir Tarantinos Stil nicht gefällt.

Ich glaube halt nur, daß dieser schlecht bis nicht zu ST paßt. Aber ich lasse mich gern überraschen/eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## hawkytonk (9. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die kenne ich höchstwahrscheinlich doch (das war doch die, wo der eine (afaik Nick Stokes?) aus dem Team lebendig begraben wurde?)
> 
> Ich war eine Zeit lang regelrecht CSI-süchtig bis man es mit den Staffeln und zig Ablegern einfach übertrieben hatte. Dazu die Abzockerei mit den Halbseasonboxen zu so deftigen Preisen wofür andere Firmen fast eine komplette Staffel verkauft haben.
> 
> ...



Jepp, das ist die Doppelfolge. 
Nach Grissom's Ausstieg habe ich CSI auch nicht mehr gesehen. CSI Miami habe ich höchstens sporadisch geguckt. CSI NY habe ich nur ein paar Folgen vom Anfang geguckt. Mir war das irgendwann auch zu viel bzw. hatte ich kein Interesse mehr.

Tarantinos Stil definiert sich in meinen Augen stärker an ausladenden Dialogen, als an Gewalt. Wobei die Gewaltdarstellungen in seinen Filmen durchaus die Tendenz zu Übertreibungen haben. 
Und gute, längere Dialoge würden, denke ich, gut zu Star Trek passen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2017)

Ein neuer Film in der (Post-)TNG/DS9/VOY Ära würde mich definitiv reizen. Ob Tarantino der Richtige dafür ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Da ich die Reboot-Filme von J. J. Abrams aber rein gar nicht mochte, kann es zumindest aus meiner Sicht sicherlich nicht schlimmer werden.


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2017)

Warum denn nicht. Das gern genommene Beispiel von Peter Jackson passt hier doch.
Allgemein finde ich solche Ansätze interessant, da mal wieder andere Ideen und Gedankenspiele Platz finden dürften, wenn ein "Aussenstehender" seinen Blickwinkel einbringt.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Dezember 2017)

Die Idee klingt immer besser.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. Dezember 2017)

Könnte was werden, wenn Tarantino nicht zu sehr in Dialogarien verfällt. Ich freue mich auf viele Redshirts


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2017)

"Romulan, Motherfucker! Do you speak it?"

"What is a miracle?" - "An act of Q." - "And what's an act of Q?" - "When Q makes the impossible possible. But this morning, I don't think it qualifies." - "You're judging this shit the wrong way. I mean, it could be that Q stopped the bullets, or He changed Coke to Pepsi, He found my fucking car keys. Now, whether or not what we experienced was an "according to Q" miracle is insignificant. What is significant is that I felt the touch of Q. Q got involved."

"Did you see a sign at the space station's entrance saying: 'Dead Tribble storage'?"

"Whose spaceship is this?" - "It's a Romulan Warbird, baby." - "Whose Romulan Warbird is this?" - "It's Q's" - "Who's Q?" - "Q's dead, baby."

"I think fast, I talk fast, and I need you two guys to act fast if you want to get out of this. So pretty please, with sugar on top, clean the fucking Warbird."

"Make it so, Motherfucker!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Dann doch lieber weiterhin den neuen Kirk.

"Say goodbye to your balls, Klingon Bastards!". 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawkytonk (9. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Romulan, Motherfucker! Do you speak it?"
> 
> "What is a miracle?" - "An act of Q." - "And what's an act of Q?" - "When Q makes the impossible possible. But this morning, I don't think it qualifies." - "You're judging this shit the wrong way. I mean, it could be that Q stopped the bullets, or He changed Coke to Pepsi, He found my fucking car keys. Now, whether or not what we experienced was an "according to Q" miracle is insignificant. What is significant is that I felt the touch of Q. Q got involved."
> 
> ...


Stop quoting Pulp Trek.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Romulan, Motherfucker! Do you speak it?"
> 
> "What is a miracle?" - "An act of Q." - "And what's an act of Q?" - "When Q makes the impossible possible. But this morning, I don't think it qualifies." - "You're judging this shit the wrong way. I mean, it could be that Q stopped the bullets, or He changed Coke to Pepsi, He found my fucking car keys. Now, whether or not what we experienced was an "according to Q" miracle is insignificant. What is significant is that I felt the touch of Q. Q got involved."
> 
> ...



Ein Film über die weniger heldenhaften und nicht so strahlenden Teile der Besatzung einer Enterprise?


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ein Film über die weniger heldenhaften und nicht so strahlenden Teile der Besatzung einer Enterprise?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (9. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf viele Redshirts


Und genau deshalb soll Tarantino die Finger von ST lassen!


----------



## Lucatus (9. Dezember 2017)

Kapitel 3 das Klingonische Reich


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2017)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Stop quoting Pulp Trek.


"Say stop again. SAY STOP again! And I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker! Say stop one more time!"

"I know what's going on. We got a bunch of fucking Romulans out there, trying to get in here and suck our fucking blood. And that's it. Plain and simple. I don't want to hear anything about "I don't believe in Romulans," because I don't fucking believe in Romulans, but I believe in my own two eyes, and what I saw were fucking Romulans. Now, do we all agree that what we are dealing with are Romulans?"

"He's in the transporter room. Why don't I just go in there, shoot him in the back of the head, and we can get the fuck out of here." - "Don't do that! Look, you asked me to act natural, I'm acting natural - in fact, under the circumstances, I think I ought get a fuckin' Federation medal for how natural I'm acting."

"The Romulan in the shuttle has a letter from Abraham Lincoln?"


----------



## hawkytonk (10. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Say stop again. SAY STOP again! And I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker! Say stop one more time!"
> 
> "I know what's going on. We got a bunch of fucking Romulans out there, trying to get in here and suck our fucking blood. And that's it. Plain and simple. I don't want to hear anything about "I don't believe in Romulans," because I don't fucking believe in Romulans, but I believe in my own two eyes, and what I saw were fucking Romulans. Now, do we all agree that what we are dealing with are Romulans?"
> 
> ...


Stop quoting "From Dusk Till Trek".  

p.s.
Der war von Rodriguez, nicht Tarantino. ... Ok, ich seh gerade: Tarantino hat das Drehbuch geschrieben.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2017)

Auf dem Schiff von Captain Esmeralda Villa Lobos (Ur-ur-...-Enkelin einer Taxifahrerin) könnte echt die Hölle los sein


----------



## Drake802 (10. Dezember 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Patrick Stewart mal gesagt hat das er nie wieder etwas im StarTrek Universum machen will?! Oder bin ich falsch informiert?


Das nicht aber nach Star Trek Nemesis war ihm die Gage nicht mehr hoch genug.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein neuer Film in der (Post-)TNG/DS9/VOY Ära würde mich definitiv reizen. Ob Tarantino der Richtige dafür ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Da ich die Reboot-Filme von J. J. Abrams aber rein gar nicht mochte, kann es zumindest aus meiner Sicht sicherlich nicht schlimmer werden.


Leider doch wie Star Trek Discovery beweist. Ist eine nette SciFi Serie aber den flair eines Star Trek hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Schon allein dieser Sporen-Antrieb passt einfach nicht in die Ära.
Da finde ich die Reboot Filme ja noch zugänglicher.


----------



## steel2000 (10. Dezember 2017)

P.Stewart als Picard würde ich gern wieder einmal erleben, aber Tarantino als Regisseur? Ich weiß nicht so recht - wohl eher nicht. Denn seine mir bekannten Filme sind mir oftmals einfach zu abgedreht, was Charaktere und Handlungen beteffen. Es ist und bleibt mir im Grunde ein Rätsel, wie jene so hochgelobt werden können/ Geschmackssache eben.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2017)

Naja wo es halt paßt. Kill Bill z.B. war brillant. Ebenso The Hateful Eight oder Inglorious Basterds. Aber bei ST ? Naja warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> ... Tarantino als Regisseur? [...] seine mir bekannten Filme sind mir oftmals einfach zu abgedreht, was Charaktere und Handlungen beteffen. Es ist und bleibt mir im Grunde ein Rätsel, wie jene so hochgelobt werden können/ Geschmackssache eben.


Möglicherweise *weil *sie so "abgedreht" sind?


----------



## Tomrok (10. Dezember 2017)

Das geht gar nicht. In Star Trek ging es schon immer (wenn möglich) um friedliche Themen. Ja, natürlich wurde geschossen und es gab auch Tote. Aber ein blutrünstiger abgedrehter Streifen von Tarantino? Nein danke, nicht mal mit Patrick Steward als Captain Picard...


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2017)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Das geht gar nicht. In Star Trek ging es schon immer (wenn möglich) um friedliche Themen. Ja, natürlich wurde geschossen und es gab auch Tote. Aber ein blutrünstiger abgedrehter Streifen von Tarantino? Nein danke, nicht mal mit Patrick Steward als Captain Picard...


Wer sagt denn, daß Tarantino unbedingt einen blutrünstigen ST Film machen würde?
Von David Lynch gibt's ja auch neben seinen typischen Albträumen auch die Familien kompatible "Straight Story", die zu einem Großteil genau so auch von irgendeinem guten Schnulzen Verfilmer hätte inszeniert werden können.


----------



## plastixat (10. Dezember 2017)

am liebsten die destiny trilogy hoffe das geht ob das in einem einzigen film möglich is ka ,aber die 3 bücher hättens verdient gern auch als 2 oder 3 filme


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Leider doch wie Star Trek Discovery beweist. Ist eine nette SciFi Serie aber den flair eines Star Trek hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Schon allein dieser Sporen-Antrieb passt einfach nicht in die Ära.
> Da finde ich die Reboot Filme ja noch zugänglicher.



Stimmt schon, die Serie ist etwas ... speziell. An sich find ich Discovery als SciFi Serie für sich betrachtet auch nicht schlecht, aber das Star Trek Flair wird meiner Meinung nach nicht gut eingefangen. Das fängt bei der Optik an (alles knallbunt und effektüberladen) und zieht sich weiter durch die Serie in Form von seltsamen Technologien (Sporenantrieb) und einer größtenteils recht unsympathischen Crew + mieser Atmosphäre an Bord des Schiffes.


----------



## bettenlager (10. Dezember 2017)

er wäre "gerne" dabei

anyway. Quentin Tarantino hat im September ein Interview gegeben und da wurde auch über S.T. gequatsch und er hat gesagt welche Folge bei Next Generation ihm am besten gefallen hat und evtl. geeignet wäre für einen 2 Stunden Film = Yesterdays Enterprise

https://youtu.be/rzNnfKT6IrM


----------



## MrFob (10. Dezember 2017)

Zu Tarantino: Warum nicht, waere interessant zu sehen wie wandelbar er ist. Wenn er seinen Stil dem Franchise anpassen kann, so dass es noch ein ST Film bleibt waere ich dafuer. Aber in erster Linie muesste es halt nach wie vor ein ST Film sein und nicht ein Tarantino Film auf den man ein paar Sternenflottensymbole geklebt hat.

Ansonsten: Also ich bin ja grosser Patrick Steward Fan und Picard ist sowieso der beste ST Captain aller Zeiten ... aber WTF?!?


> [...]denn wie er verriet, reize ihn eine Geschichte, die alle existierenden Casts der letzten 50 Jahre in einer Story vereint.


Bei der Track Record, die ST mit Zeitreisegeschichten usw hat koennte sowas ja nur ein riesiger Clusterfuck werden. Wie will man denn Bitte alle Crews in einen einzigen gut 2 Stuendigen Film packen, der dann noch eine halbwegs vernuenftige Handlung hat und nicht wie eine schlechte Fanfiction eines 12 Jaehrigen rueber kommt. Eieiei, zu Glueck ist der Mann Schauspieler und kein Drehbuchautor.


----------



## WasEnLos (10. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, die Serie ist etwas ... speziell. An sich find ich Discovery als SciFi Serie für sich betrachtet auch nicht schlecht, aber das Star Trek Flair wird meiner Meinung nach nicht gut eingefangen. Das fängt bei der Optik an (alles knallbunt und effektüberladen) und zieht sich weiter durch die Serie in Form von seltsamen Technologien (Sporenantrieb) und einer größtenteils recht unsympathischen Crew + mieser Atmosphäre an Bord des Schiffes.



Ich finde den Versuch auch mal die Schattenseite der Föderation zu zeigen ganz Interessant und die Serie wird sich sicher noch entwickeln. Aber es fehlt noch eine entscheidende Komponente im Handlungsstrang - warum weiß niemand in der Zukunft (TNG, VOY, DS9) von einem solchen Sporenantrieb. Das Ganze kann ja eigentlich nur auf ein übles Ende für die Discovery hinauslaufen, sofern man sich im gleichen Zeitstrang (weiter)bewegt...


PS: Die "miese Atmosphäre" ist mal erfrischend zu diesem Stocksteifen, ja mein Captain, jawohl mein Captain. Ich habe gute Erinnerrungen an TNG, aber wenn ich heute vor allem eine Folge mit Wesley sehe, bekomm ich ein Gefühl von Fremdscham. Auch Das ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, der Stil (Charakterdarstellung, Kulisse) ist nicht gut gealtert, wie ich finde. Die Filme waren da schon besser.

Am liebsten wäre mir mal wieder etwas mit "Q". Eine der Besten SiFi-Charaktere aus dem ST-Universum


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie will man denn Bitte alle Crews in einen einzigen gut 2 Stuendigen Film packen, der dann noch eine halbwegs vernuenftige Handlung hat und nicht wie eine schlechte Fanfiction eines 12 Jaehrigen rueber kommt. Eieiei, zu Glueck ist der Mann Schauspieler und kein Drehbuchautor.


Die letzte Folge TNG fällt mir dazu ein - damals gab es einen dank Q zeitreisenden Picard, der an drei Stellen seiner Karriere (bzw sogar noch später) auf eine identische Anomalie trifft, die eine Gefahr darstellt. Da bräuchte man relativ wenig ändern.


----------



## MrFob (10. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge TNG fällt mir dazu ein - damals gab es einen dank Q zeitreisenden Picard, der an drei Stellen seiner Karriere (bzw sogar noch später) auf eine identische Anomalie trifft, die eine Gefahr darstellt. Da bräuchte man relativ wenig ändern.



Die letzte TNG Folge ist einer der Hoehepunkte des gesamten Franchises mMn. Und klar, allein von der Story her koennte man das schon so machen. Aber vom erzaehlerischen Aspekt her funktionierte diese Folge hauptsaechlich deswegen, weil eben die ganze Serie vorrausging und weil man trotz der unterschiedlichen Zeitebenen immer die gleichen Leute hatte. Das ist doch was voellig anderes als wenn man innerhalb von unter 150 Minuten die Crews von (chronologisch) Enterprise, der neuen ST Serie, TOS, reboot TOS, TNG, DS9 und Voyager unter einen Hut bringen muss. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass da irgendwas halbwegs sinnvolles bei rauskommen kann, sowohl vom logischen* als auch vom erzaehlerischen Standpunkt aus..


*) Und so genial "All good things..." auch war, schon dort gab es (wie in allen ST Zeitreise Stories) erhebliche Logikloecher, obwohl man Q als Bindeglied dabei hatte. Aber wenigstens war die Folge erzaehlerisch tip top.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (10. Dezember 2017)

Lasst Tarantino mal machen, das klassische Star Trek ist sowieso tot (leider).
 Viel schlimmer als die Reboot Filme kann es nicht mehr werden. 

Ein Spin-Off, ca 20 Jahre nach TNG spielend, wäre eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den Reboot Filmen. Ähnlich wie Star Wars Rogue One.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (10. Dezember 2017)

Schlimmer wie die neue Serie kann es nicht mehr werden. Daher - gogo


----------



## stevem (10. Dezember 2017)

oh man, na ob das was wird, wahrscheinlich wirds dann ein typischer Quentin Tarantino Splatter Film mit massen litter an Blut und total übertriebenen, unrealistische Gewaltszenen ..... mir haben die Filme von dem Typen noch nie gefallen ....


----------



## matrixfehler (11. Dezember 2017)

Dieses teilweise "hirnlose" Geschwätz "schlimmer als Discovery kanns nicht werden" oder "schlimmer als die Rebootfilme geht ja nicht mehr" jagen mir regelrecht Hassreflexe durch die Faust.

Man kann mit gewissen Designentscheidungen hadern oder nicht, man kann JJ-Abrams dafür hassen, dass er in StarTrek als auch StarWars Kanon mit Füßen tritt und seine eigenen Vorstellungen verfolgt.

Bei Discovery sind StarTrek-FANS (!) am Werk, die sich sehr intensiv mit der Materie und dem Kanon beschäftigt haben und den Kanon auch noch an keiner Stelle böse verletzt haben, sondern lediglich erweitert (denkt mal drüber nach).

kA, wie viele der Nörgler eine neue StarTrek-Serie aufbauen würden, aber allen muss doch klar sein, dass sich Serien weiterentwickeln müssen. 
Die Macher von Discovery jedenfalls haben sich meinen absoluten Dank verdient, dass es überhaupt wieder ein StarTrek gibt.
Die erste Staffel neuer ST-Serien war immer so ein wenig "ausloten", was die Fans geil finden und machte erstmal das eigene Ding. Gemeckert wurde viel.
Wenn dann im Laufe der ersten Staffel das Feedback reinkam hatte man dann nach und nach die folgenden Staffeln entsprechend angepasst, basierend auf der Mehrheitsmeinung oder Dingen, die die Macher für sinnvoll erachteten.
Das wird hier nicht anders laufen. Darüber hinaus haben sowohl Serie als auch Filme abseits des Jammerns immer wieder großartige ST-Momente, die mal mehr und mal weniger präsent sind.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]Für mich ist Tarantino Pulp Fiction, Reservoire Dogs, Hateful Eight, Inglorious Basterds, Kill Bill.
> Das ist teils überzeichnete Action, ähnlich wie bei John Woo (Face Off).[...]


... gerade bei den hier genannten ist doch "nur" Kill Bill, ggf. noch Ing. Basterds, geprägt durch überzeichnete Action. Der Rest sind eben wirklich typische Tarantinos mit sehr viel Dialog, mehr oder minder viel Handlung, etwas Witz und ein paar realistische Action, vor allem eben die älteren Werke sind dahingehend grandios.

Reservoir Dogs gehört immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen, was u.a. am Soundtrack liegt der sich sicherlich nicht ohne Grund auch bei Guardians of the Galaxy wiederfindet.


----------



## Amosh (11. Dezember 2017)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Das geht gar nicht. In Star Trek ging es schon immer (wenn möglich) um friedliche Themen.



Oh oh,da hat wohl jemand bei DS9 gepennt... Die Serie war, auch in ihren Grundzügen, alles andere als friedlich und zeigte eine gänzlich andere Seite der Föderation als TNG.


----------



## KylRoy (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich lasse mich gerne überraschen und bin mir sicher es gefällt mir besser als JJ Trek.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei der Track Record, die ST mit Zeitreisegeschichten usw hat koennte sowas ja nur ein riesiger Clusterfuck werden. Wie will man denn Bitte alle Crews in einen einzigen gut 2 Stuendigen Film packen, der dann noch eine halbwegs vernuenftige Handlung hat und nicht wie eine schlechte Fanfiction eines 12 Jaehrigen rueber kommt. Eieiei, zu Glueck ist der Mann Schauspieler und kein Drehbuchautor.



Geschichtsstunde auf dem Holodeck? Damit könnte man sogut wie alles plausibel umsetzen.


----------



## MrFob (11. Dezember 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Geschichtsstunde auf dem Holodeck? Damit könnte man sogut wie alles plausibel umsetzen.



Ohja, das hat ja auch bei der letzten Folge von Enterprise sooooo gut funktioniert.


----------



## JimTKirk (12. Dezember 2017)

nix Zeitreisen, das Spiegeluniversum würde sich perfekt anbieten#


----------

